# OUTER BANKS, DUCK ~ BARRIER ISLAND STATION 2BR/2BA MAY 27-JUNE 3 $700



## Egret1986 (Apr 12, 2018)

Barrier Island Station
1245 Duck Road, Duck, NC

BEAUTIFUL SOUND VIEWS AND SUNSETS FROM PRIVATE TOP FLOOR UNIT!!

Two Bedroom/Two Bathroom/Full Kitchen/Sleeps 6
Unit is located on the top floor of Building 100

May 27-June 3, 2018
$700

Unit is a 2 BR on the 3rd floor (two story unit) - king bed upstairs, two twins downstairs and a pull out couch (sleeps 6) and has a view of the sound

http://timesharevacationsblog.com/northern-outer-banks-resorts/barrier-island-station-duck-2/

https://www.spmresorts.com/north-carolina/item/barrier-island-station-duck.html

NO ELEVATORS

NO PETS


----------



## fkclay (Apr 13, 2018)

Would like to take this, but can only use partial week.  Will you take $350?


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 13, 2018)

fkclay said:


> Would like to take this, but can only use partial week.  Will you take $350?



Thank you for the offer of a partial rental. 

The owner of the week will be using his week if it doesn't rent for at least $700.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 23, 2018)

Get your beach season off to a great start.....spend Memorial Day holiday week on the Outer Banks in Duck!


----------



## Egret1986 (May 3, 2018)

https://www.outerbanks.org/things-to-do/top-10-obx/1/

#1 is my all-time favorite.  I just love Jockey's Ridge.

Resort is within walking distance to Duck Village.


----------



## Egret1986 (May 7, 2018)

No Longer Available.

Rented for $850 through myresortnetwork.com.


----------

